# Hog pics from Texas



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)

We had another successful year hunting hogs in TX. We do this hunt on a friend's private ranch, just friends but my buddy told me he is going to start opening it up and selling a couple of hunts. Lots of hogs and great people. If anyone is interested in doing a hog hunt in TX just PM me and I'll see what I can do. 

Hope you enjoy the pics:


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## yooper (Mar 1, 2010)

cool photos!


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)

We killed 10 pigs in all. All bow kills (archery only here). There were actually 13 shot but only 10 recovered. You got to put them down quick in this part of TX. It is so thick that if they go more than 100 yards the get into stuff that is impossible for a human to go. Four of the guys got doubles. I shared a blind with my dad and we killed two within a couple of hours of each other. I used to go on this hunt alone but started bringing my dad along to share a blind with me. He is getting older and it is important for me to do stuff like that being that he used to carry me on his shoulders into the woods about the time I started to walk. Plus it's exciting to see someone make a kill. Maybe even more exciting than making one yourself.

Anyway, good times, great food and great friends.


----------



## yooper (Mar 1, 2010)

what does TX charge for a hunting license for hogs?


----------



## tree md (Mar 1, 2010)

yooper said:


> what does TX charge for a hunting license for hogs?



Nada as long as your on private land. I think you need to buy a general hunting license to hunt them on public land still. I've bought a nonresident 5 day permit and I think it cost me around $40 something, can't remember, it's been awhile since I bought one but it's not much. A hog hunt in TX is very affordable.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice pics. Looks like fun.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

Great pics Man, Thanks for sharing and ya got some good eating coming your way. Looks like ya''l had a blast. looking at the food being poured out of the pan makes my mouth water.


----------



## yooper (Mar 2, 2010)

I would love to beable to get a couple of them a year.


----------



## jjett84724 (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to go. I will send you a PM.


----------



## KD57 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice mess-O-pork you got there. My place has lots of them too, we bowhunt as well, and only losing 3 is fantastic. Darn things are hard to kill w/ a bow, especially if they have any size to them. Ya'll must be pretty good bowhunters.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww..those poor 'lil pigs, all shot full of lead..
There needs to be some ham and backstrap from those in my old Westinghouse roaster!

Every time I visit my folks in Fla. (native Crackers, mind you) my aunt has a ham and some guava cobbler waiting for me. They hunt them in the back of their orange grove.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I would love to find someone that needed some help irradicating a few of them. I shot one one time in the mountains of New Mexico and have not had another chance at them. They are great eating. Bow hunting them would be a blast. A couple of them a year would add nicely to my freezer full of deer, antelope, and elk!


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> ya got some good eating coming your way.



You know, nobody and I mean nobody around here eats the damn things. My son hunts them where he lives close to Mexia and they just let them go to waste I guess, claims they are not fit to eat. One thing I can really eat is pork ribs so I asked one of the guys that works for me to kill me one thinking my son just didn't want to fool with one and he tells me the same thing. He said he would get me a small one and it would be OK. Old timer near me here said he tried to eat some and you could smell the damn thing frying six miles away. I guess Jimmy Deen they are not.


----------



## tree md (Mar 8, 2010)

The big ones are not fit to eat. The meat is too strong. Up to around 150 pounds are OK eating. They taste pretty much like regular pork to me. Not quite as good as farm raised pork, they just don't have the fat content that farm raised pork has which give the meat most of it's flavor. We hunt them in the Winter when their fat content is way down so they may be more flavorful in the warmer season when they are carrying more fat. I really can't tell much difference in store bought ribs and wild pork. I mean the meat is edible, I'd say even good but your not going to have cured hams and such. Still pretty tasty to me. And the meat is really cheap considering what I pay to hunt. I figure that I pay for the good time and good food that I eat on the trip. The meat is just an added benefit.


----------



## tree md (Mar 8, 2010)

Rib pics from last Friday. They were pretty tasty:


----------



## treemandan (Mar 8, 2010)

pretty cute. Do they always sleep like that? 

No No, just a joke but dam what a freaking massacre! I think you might be able to get more if you used land mines.


----------



## tree md (Mar 8, 2010)

I'f I could have used hand grenades I could have killed as many pictured by myself in the first hour of the hunt.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to live in Flagstaff ( in a tent but I moved to a better place... a cave). Anyway my dog would get up early and chase them pigs. They looked a little different around there, a lighter brown. havalinas?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 8, 2010)

tree md said:


> The big ones are not fit to eat. The meat is too strong. Up to around 150 pounds are OK eating. They taste pretty much like regular pork to me. Not quite as good as farm raised pork, they just don't have the fat content that farm raised pork has which give the meat most of it's flavor. We hunt them in the Winter when their fat content is way down so they may be more flavorful in the warmer season when they are carrying more fat. I really can't tell much difference in store bought ribs and wild pork. I mean the meat is edible, I'd say even good but your not going to have cured hams and such. Still pretty tasty to me. And the meat is really cheap considering what I pay to hunt. I figure that I pay for the good time and good food that I eat on the trip. The meat is just an added benefit.



Yes the fat gives the flavour... everbody knows that uum, pig fat.

One of my favorite things to do is wave a BLT at my Jewish friends. I would invite them over but after last time... I just don't think they wanna come.


----------



## tree md (Mar 8, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Yes the fat gives the flavour... everbody knows that uum, pig fat.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do is wave a BLT at my Jewish friends. I would invite them over but after last time... I just don't think they wanna come.



I had a jewish friend when I was a kid that liked to stay the night at my house so he could eat my mom's eggs and bacon on Saturdays, lol. I asked him wasn't that against his religion and he said yeah but didn't care. Said he loved bacon. Must have been the fat... Go figure. :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh yeah, The Javelinas aren't supposed to be edible at all from what I hear. They aren't actually pigs they are peccaries. North America has no natural, native swine, All the pigs here were brought here from Europe and Asia. They are an invasive species. The Javelinas are of the Tayassuidae family but are not actually classified as swine.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 10, 2010)

The javelinas that I ate when I lived in Arizona tasted good. The meat is a little tough, but I thought it was good. People will bad-mouth anything. They are like anything else in that they have to be taken care of properly.


----------

